# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  OxyContin, Xanax, Rohypnol voor het slapen

## robertoglen

Ik heb goede kwaliteit OxyContin, Xanax, Rohypnol , medische marihuana te koop tegen zeer betaalbare prijzen en wij leveren zeer discreet, snel en veilig op onze cliens.I uitvoeren van levering door de hulp van mijn accurate levering agenten in de buurt door de klanten en schip zeer discreet en veilig te ver weg klanten
* e-mail: [email protected].
1luv

----------

